# Backing Track Setups



## Matyrker (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey guys, I want to see your backing track setups. With my band we run through an ipod to a mixer. However with our current set up I have to bounce the tracks with the metronome only going to one ear. So I am wondering about a better way to have it set up so the metronome can come through both ears.


----------



## TheDrumEquation (Aug 17, 2015)

I use a Tascam 1800 and my laptop and run the backing tracks through my DAW. You can set channel 1&2 as your stereo mix into your monitor. I like to have the click and a scratch guitar track. Then I have two more outputs to run to the PA, channels 3&4. 

There have been a few shows were we played without a bassits and I recorded the bass and had it run out of one output and had the other output for backing guitars and synth. You could also run stereo if you wanted then as well.

I'm looking to buy a rack case/laptop combo for easier setup.

I use Cubase, and if you go into your VST output menu, you can choose which channel the click is audible in.


----------



## buriedoutback (Aug 17, 2015)

The pictures below are just googled items.

I use my ipad with a 1/8" to dual 1/4" cable : 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5125ngHYp2L._SX522_.jpg

then I run the backing track side into a DI > PA
then I run the click/backing track/scratch guitar side into a Mono > Stereo adapter: 
http://cdn3.volusion.com/evjgo.knynx/v/vspfiles/photos/AUDIO_008-2.jpg?1342019968

then I run that into a headphone amplifier so my drummer can adjust the volume seperately : 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41wGGUifdVL._SY300_.jpg


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 17, 2015)

TheDrumEquation said:


> I use a Tascam 1800 and my laptop and run the backing tracks through my DAW. You can set channel 1&2 as your stereo mix into your monitor. I like to have the click and a scratch guitar track. Then I have two more outputs to run to the PA, channels 3&4.
> 
> There have been a few shows were we played without a bassits and I recorded the bass and had it run out of one output and had the other output for backing guitars and synth. You could also run stereo if you wanted then as well.
> 
> ...



I'm running a similar setup.
Jam Room Setup - Album on Imgur

This is missing one or two pieces, but ultimately: 
Macbook Pro running Logic
Focusrite 6i6 interface
Midisport Midi Interface 
Alesis DM10

Click track and guitar reference tracks run to drummer from the 6i6, which also runs backing tracks to FOH
We have midi patch changes programmed, so the midisport runs out to an axe fx and pod hd500x , so we dont have to use foot pedals to change patches .
Alesis DM10 runs into the interface and to FOH, sending the kick to the drummer (for reference) and to FOH (triggered kick)

This setup works great on the cheap, however I have just ordered an Odyssey ATA Rack Case to replace this, so it is more convenient for all of us.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 17, 2015)

I was using my DAW but computer overloaded some times. Wondering if there is a way to fix that?


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 17, 2015)

Matyrker said:


> I was using my DAW but computer overloaded some times. Wondering if there is a way to fix that?



Can you post the specs of the computer? and are you using a SSD (solid state drive) or a regular mechanical drive?

If you are going to use a laptop for the live setup, you MUST get an SSD. A small one, 100gb or so will be plenty. The mechanical drives get all sorts of effed up when it deals with the vibrations from the stage. 

Second, make sure nothing else is running (no antivirus, kill all other programs), and that you have enough RAM. Once you give the specs (and model and make of your laptop) I can give some advice from there


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Aug 17, 2015)

concertjunkie said:


> If you are going to use a laptop for the live setup, you MUST get an SSD. A small one, 100gb or so will be plenty. The mechanical drives get all sorts of effed up when it deals with the vibrations from the stage.



Have anyone here used an hybrid drive live? I plan to possibly use my laptop live for backing tracks, but I guess the hybrid drive won't give any more stability than HDD...


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 18, 2015)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> Have anyone here used an hybrid drive live? I plan to possibly use my laptop live for backing tracks, but I guess the hybrid drive won't give any more stability than HDD...



It would be better, but it still has moving parts. Those drives aren't designed to handle shock/contact movement.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 19, 2015)

concertjunkie said:


> Can you post the specs of the computer? and are you using a SSD (solid state drive) or a regular mechanical drive?
> 
> If you are going to use a laptop for the live setup, you MUST get an SSD. A small one, 100gb or so will be plenty. The mechanical drives get all sorts of effed up when it deals with the vibrations from the stage.
> 
> Second, make sure nothing else is running (no antivirus, kill all other programs), and that you have enough RAM. Once you give the specs (and model and make of your laptop) I can give some advice from there




Handy dandy screen shot!


----------



## lewis (Aug 19, 2015)

could anyone advise this setup without using a computer live?. I get the seperate mixer, Mp3 player, panned clicks thing etc. Is that all there is to it?


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 19, 2015)

lewis said:


> could anyone advise this setup without using a computer live?. I get the seperate mixer, Mp3 player, panned clicks thing etc. Is that all there is to it?



I feel like that should be it. But how do you get the click to come through both ears instead of panning it separately to the left or right?


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 19, 2015)

Matyrker said:


> Handy dandy screen shot!


I've got a similar machine. You should not be having performance issues, unless you are using a mechanical drive and not the SSD!

Kingston 120GB 2.5" SSDNow V300 7mm Internal SV300S37A/120G

will handle your OS, logic, backing tracks, etc and plenty of extra space.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 21, 2015)

concertjunkie said:


> I've got a similar machine. You should not be having performance issues, unless you are using a mechanical drive and not the SSD!
> 
> Kingston 120GB 2.5" SSDNow V300 7mm Internal SV300S37A/120G
> 
> will handle your OS, logic, backing tracks, etc and plenty of extra space.



How do I know what I have?


----------



## meowfaceman (Aug 21, 2015)

I haven't done or tried this myself, but the Zoom R8 has the ability to assign a click track and route it to the headphone out only:

The hidden output of the Zoom R8 (and R24) | Henky Backer

Conceivably you could then give the R8's regular output to FOH and then use the headphone output to route to your IEMs.


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 21, 2015)

Matyrker said:


> How do I know what I have?



That screen shot you shared shows me almost everything relevant about the computer: model and type of computer, ram, processor, and now I know your real name (in the upper right hand corner of the screenshot)


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 22, 2015)

concertjunkie said:


> That screen shot you shared shows me almost everything relevant about the computer: model and type of computer, ram, processor, and now I know your real name (in the upper right hand corner of the screenshot)



Well...my question was how do I know if I have a mechanical or SSD.


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 23, 2015)

Matyrker said:


> Well...my question was how do I know if I have a mechanical or SSD.




Click on the Apple logo in the upper left hand corner
Click on ABOUT THIS MAC
then click on the System Report button

On the left side, click on the STORAGE category
Now you should see one item on the right under Volume Name. 
Highlight the name of the drive (likely will be Macintosh HD)
Look for the "Media Name" section below and type out what is there


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 23, 2015)

concertjunkie said:


> Click on the Apple logo in the upper left hand corner
> Click on ABOUT THIS MAC
> then click on the System Report button
> 
> ...



HmmmI don't have a storage category. Little concerning lol.


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 24, 2015)

Matyrker said:


> HmmmI don't have a storage category. Little concerning lol.



You are on an older OS so I am unsure what the verbage is for the Storage category. How about this:

Did you ever have the hard drive replaced or upgraded at any point? If no and it still has the original drive, then it will be a mechanical drive. The 2012 models did not ship out with a SSD standard; you would have to get the drive upgraded yourself.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 24, 2015)

concertjunkie said:


> You are on an older OS so I am unsure what the verbage is for the Storage category. How about this:
> 
> Did you ever have the hard drive replaced or upgraded at any point? If no and it still has the original drive, then it will be a mechanical drive. The 2012 models did not ship out with a SSD standard; you would have to get the drive upgraded yourself.



Perfect. Easy to do by yourself?


----------



## concertjunkie (Aug 25, 2015)

Matyrker said:


> Perfect. Easy to do by yourself?




You will need to clone the current hard drive to the SSD (if you have space, using Carbon Copy Cloner) or be prepared to install an operating system onto the new drive and reinstall your programs.

To physically install it, you just need a small Phillips head screwdriver and a small torq screwdriver


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 29, 2015)

concertjunkie said:


> You will need to clone the current hard drive to the SSD (if you have space, using Carbon Copy Cloner) or be prepared to install an operating system onto the new drive and reinstall your programs.
> 
> To physically install it, you just need a small Phillips head screwdriver and a small torq screwdriver



Thank you!


----------

